# ring camera



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I've seen the ring in action at a customer's house and thought it to be pretty awesome. Unnerving when she spoke to me , but awesome..... Scheduled service call, owner at work,,, didn't tell me about Ring till that moment, it kinda surprised me. 
I think I jumped about two feet into the air.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have put a ton of the doorbells in and every single person is happy. I just can't do that here because of a ****ing old stupid intercom system. So I thought I would go with something else. 
On a side note I have informed my guys to not **** around whenever your inside a house. There is always someone watching. Hell I remember pissing in a floor drain and looking for dildos in the dresser. You do that now it might make national news.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> I have put a ton of the doorbells in and every single person is happy. I just can't do that here because of a ****ing old stupid intercom system. So I thought I would go with something else.
> On a side note I have informed my guys to not **** around whenever your inside a house. There is always someone watching. Hell I remember pissing in a floor drain and looking for dildos in the dresser. You do that now it might make national news.


Brings up some memories of a structured cabling project I did at USC's dorms/frat houses/student housing. Did the fiber backbone at the campus, and networked all the dorms (more like apartments). Ran miles of panduit. Had to move some (a bunch) of beds, dressers, night stands, couches, aquariums, and crap, because it was a week till graduation and the places were still occupied. D U D E............. some of the goodies we found were, um, eye opening, and bewildering, to say the least. Not only Johnny Wads assault weapons, and other assorted electronically driven do-dads, but, bongs, papers, roaches, full bottles of wine, beer, vodka, JD, unmentionables that were worth commenting on. Just what you'd imagine at a place like that with all the little rich brats.

I don't remember College being that out of control when I went. But then I didn't go to SC.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The Ring is a typical consumer product, it's pretty good initially but soon they turn out to be junk. 

For a camera (not an intercom) the Nest (formerly Dropcam) is also a consumer / DIY product, but decent quality. Very simple to install and an excellent user interface. They have an outdoor version now.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

This has been advertised hard on the radio lately.

https://www.amazon.com/Maximus-Video-Security-Camera-Outdoor/dp/B010FWU62E


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

For commercial pro-grade, I've used the Axis network type video door station. Matter of fact, used two in the last couple months. They're around 600 bucks, though. https://www.axis.com/en-us/products/axis-a8105-e


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I install a ton of Ring equipment and have it on my own home. I disagree with the notion they are poor products, that boils down to crappy Wifi equipment and morons not realizing it. 

The products are solid, well built and will last for a while. 

That being said, pros and cons to a POE camera system. What exactly do you need to know?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Switched said:


> I install a ton of Ring equipment and have it on my own home. I disagree with the notion they are poor products, that boils down to crappy Wifi equipment and morons not realizing it.
> 
> The products are solid, well built and will last for a while.
> 
> That being said, pros and cons to a POE camera system. What exactly do you need to know?


Do you mean the $10 router or just not fast enough or enough bandwidth?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I am just gonna order the ring hardwired camera. I will give a review. The only thing that worries me is it is an all brick home and the wi-fi connection. 
I will give an in depth review.
If I can get a pick of the customer that would be a huge bonus to you boys.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Switched said:


> I install a ton of Ring equipment and have it on my own home. I disagree with the notion they are poor products, that boils down to crappy Wifi equipment and morons not realizing it.
> 
> The products are solid, well built and will last for a while.
> 
> That being said, pros and cons to a POE camera system. What exactly do you need to know?


I'm surprised that you've had such better results. I installed two customer supplied not long after they showed up in big box stores. In both cases the wifi for the home was dead solid, no question. Well under six months there were calls and intermittent reliability problems. I thought the hardware seemed junky. Maybe I ought to revisit...


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Get a mesh wifi system, Orbi has a cool unit that is outdoor rated as well.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switched said:


> Get a mesh wifi system, Orbi has a cool unit that is outdoor rated as well.


Yeah, mesh networks are pretty good. 

But splatz is gonna ream us for saying that :biggrin:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Mesh networks make sense for carriers for sure; business wide area networks, OK; houses - nah, mesh=silly.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> Mesh networks make sense for carriers for sure; business wide area networks, OK; houses - nah, mesh=silly.


I disagree completely. Mesh makes a lot of sense and works perfectly for a lot of people. Not everyone is going to hardwire things like you like it, nor do they need to.

Connect one to the internet, place the others around the house as needed, and the entire house is blanketed with solid Wifi. 

Just to be clear, Mesh networks work differently than the older boosters/repeaters/extenders or whatever they were called. I agree that those sucked and a wired access point was the best option at the time, but not anymore.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I disagree completely. Mesh makes a lot of sense and works perfectly for a lot of people. Not everyone is going to hardwire things like you like it, nor do they need to.
> 
> Connect one to the internet, place the others around the house as needed, and the entire house is blanketed with solid Wifi.
> 
> Just to be clear, Mesh networks work differently than the older boosters/repeaters/extenders or whatever they were called. I agree that those sucked and a wired access point was the best option at the time, but not anymore.


You are really smart


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> You are really smart


Nope, my networking knowledge is remedial. Is there anything below remedial but not quite 360maxian?


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

This morning I went to use my wife’s car and noticed someone was in it last night, emptied the glove box contents all over the front seat. I guess she left it unlocked. Nothing really in there to steal. Bought this and installed today, love it.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Is that the Maximus?


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> Is that the Maximus?


Yes. I am thinking about getting another one for the front door


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Tell us.

What's the focal length? 

Field of view?

Recorded on an SD card? 

Recorded on an app?

How do you hook up two?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

eddy current said:


> This morning I went to use my wife’s car and noticed someone was in it last night, emptied the glove box contents all over the front seat. I guess she left it unlocked. Nothing really in there to steal. Bought this and installed today, love it.


Except now they know your name, address, insurance company and policy number and if they took your garage door opener. they have keys to your house.


:vs_OMG: :vs_OMG:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

eddy current said:


> This morning I went to use my wife’s car and noticed someone was in it last night, emptied the glove box contents all over the front seat. I guess she left it unlocked. Nothing really in there to steal. Bought this and installed today, love it.





LARMGUY said:


> Except now they know your name, address, insurance company and policy number and if they took your garage door opener. they have keys to your house.
> 
> 
> :vs_OMG: :vs_OMG:


It's Canada, they will probably have his car detailed and then clean out his garage for him.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Not a ring but my thermostat died today and was going to get a Honeywell model RTH9585WF1004/W programmable WiFi touch screen. Anyone have any luck with this or other brand?


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> eddy current said:
> 
> 
> > This morning I went to use my wife’s car and noticed someone was in it last night, emptied the glove box contents all over the front seat. I guess she left it unlocked. Nothing really in there to steal. Bought this and installed today, love it.
> ...


Maybe they will come back for the wife? That would be nice. Lol


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Very clear picture, HD. Comparable to an i-phone. Can see across the street clear and my driveway is more than 2 cars long. 

Field of view is super wide. 116 degrees, wider than I expected. 

Videos are Recorded on the free app. You get a notification on your phone if it senses motion and it records video and audio a few seconds before it senses motion and after 30 seconds of no motion. You can view it live anytime you want as well. You can look back only 2 hours of old video though. If you pay for the subscription you can look back 30 days ($4 a month but it comes with 6 months free when you buy it)
Connecting multiple devices is also easy. Each one the app gets you to name them so you can access them individually. 

They take 120 volts and connect via wifi. 

2 way communication as well. Can set the light for dusk to dawn or by time of day. Can sound an audible alarm to scare people off or pre recorded messages. Can also have it call 911.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Is there a terminal for manual output to existing dvrs?`


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> Is there a terminal for manual output to existing dvrs?`


That's no way for them to sell cloud storage! :biggrin:


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> Is there a terminal for manual output to existing dvrs?`


No. .


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

LARMGUY said:


> Is there a terminal for manual output to existing dvrs?`


Nah, ports are for suckers, many like Ring have taken a page from Apple's playbook, let things out of your devices on a port and you lost an opportunity to make more money off your customers. 

Also no RTSP stream for a non-proprietary NVR. Tech manufacturers love proprietary when consumers let them get away with it.


----------

